# PubMed- Risk of Associated Conditions in Relatives of Subjects With Interstitial Cystitis.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Risk of Associated Conditions in Relatives of Subjects With Interstitial Cystitis.*

Female Pelvic Med Reconstr Surg. 2014 Oct 27;

Authors: Allen-Brady K, Norton PA, Cannon-Albright L

Abstract
OBJECTIVES: Urological chronic pelvic pain syndrome includes interstitial cystitis/painful bladder syndrome (IC/PBS), a chronic bladder pain condition of unknown etiology. Interstitial cystitis/painful bladder syndrome can co-occur with a number of associated conditions such as irritable bowel syndrome and fibromyalgia. The purpose of this study was to estimate the heritability of approximately 20 associated conditions in first-degree relatives (and if appropriate, second- and third-degree relatives) of patients with IC/PBS to identify shared genetic contributions for the disease combinations.
METHODS: We used the Utah Population Database, a unique population-based genealogical database that has been linked to electronic health records for the University of Utah Health Sciences Center back in 1994. Interstitial cystitis/painful bladder syndrome probands were identified by the International Classification of Diseases, Ninth Revision code for chronic interstitial cystitis and had genealogy information for 12 of their 14 immediate ancestors. We calculated excess risk of an associated condition in relatives of patients with IC/PBS using relative risk estimates.
RESULTS: We identified 248 IC/PBS probands. We found that 2 associated conditions, myalgia and myositis/unspecified (fibromyalgia) as well as constipation, were in significant excess in the patients with IC/PBS themselves, their first-degree relatives, and their second-degree relatives. The excess risk among relatives between IC/PBS and these associated conditions also held in the converse direction. Excess risk of IC/PBS was observed in the first- and second-degree relatives in probands with myalgia and myositis/unspecified (fibromyalgia) and in probands with constipation.
CONCLUSIONS: These results suggest that myalgia and myositis/unspecified (fibromyalgia) as well as constipation are likely to share underlying genetic factors with IC/PBS.

PMID: 25349937 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

